# THE MISSION COMES HOME GET “ROGUE ONE: A STAR WARS STORY” EARLY ON MARCH 24TH on Digital, and on Blu-ray April 4th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Announced today on The Star Wars Show and StarWars.com, “Rogue One: A Star Wars Story” will be coming home on Digital HD on March 24th and Blu-ray on April 4th. This news comes on the heels of the start of production announcement of the untitled Han Solo Star Wars Story. “Rogue One” has established its place within the Star Warsuniverse and the hearts of moviegoers, becoming the seventh highest-grossing film of all time in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Wonder if this will be Atmos?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> Wonder if this will be Atmos?


nope, Disney hasn't jumped on the bandwagon yet, asked and confirmed.


----------



## maseline97 (Dec 29, 2015)

The real question is...Will it be UHD?....I don't think Disney has released anything with it yet.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

maseline97 said:


> The real question is...Will it be UHD?....I don't think Disney has released anything with it yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


at the moment Disney has no plans for 4K sadly


----------



## maseline97 (Dec 29, 2015)

Mike Edwards said:


> at the moment Disney has no plans for 4K sadly


Yeah...theybwill be sucker us all over again....I had the trilogy: vhs...vhs gold...dvd...bluray... bluray episodes I-VI box set....and of course bluray VII

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

SXSW ATTENDEES CAN JOIN THE REBELLION

THROUGH AN ALL-NEW IMMERSIVE ADVENTURE

INSPIRED BY “ROGUE ONE: A STAR WARS STORY,”

MARCH 10 - 12



Rebel Mission – Escape from Scarif challenges participants to steal the plans to the Death Star!



WHAT: Rebel Mission – Escape from Scarif, an all-new, immersive experience inspired by Lucasfilm’s “Rogue One: A Star Wars Story,” will challenge South by Southwest® (SXSW®) Conference and Festivals attendees to join the rebellion, March 10 – 12. Participants will infiltrate the Empire and must pass a series of tests in order to steal the plans to the Death Star and transmit them back to the Rebel Alliance. Will the Force be with you?



WHO: South by Southwest® (SXSW®) Conference and Festivals attendees



WHEN: FRIDAY, MARCH 10 – SUNDAY, MARCH 12

10 a.m. – 7 p.m.



WHERE: GRIMES STUDIO

500 E. Fifth St., Austin, TX 78701


----------

